# Anyone got skype to work?



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

I was having some issues and looked online to see if anyone was having the same issues. But it seems everyone has different issues. I was able to download it from the play store and logged in with no issues, yet when I tried to video call, it said my camera was turned off, and no matter what I hit my camera never worked on the front or rear. I was able to see them but they couldn't see me. When I was looking online it seems the only issues people were having was not being able to see it in the play store or when they downloaded it it said the device was not compatible. What is weird is I tried it with my touch pad (on the webos side) and it worked for a second then I had the exact same issue, the camera just wouldn't connect. I tried this with 2 touch pads and my vzw s3. So has anyone had these issues or should I just deal with skype? Any help is greatly appreciated

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Travisimo (Feb 23, 2012)

I got it to work a couple of times, but it is very finicky. Sometimes I open the app and it won't show my contacts, so I have to log out and log back in. Sometimes I will try to make a video call and it will just sit there trying to connect. But I have gotten it to work a couple of times (video call with my wife's iPhone 4). And yes, I'm on the VZW GS3 also.


----------



## sfobrien (Aug 3, 2011)

Loaded it in my S3 and wife's Droid 4. One ring and then advises "call failed". Uninstalled for now hoping newer version(s) will correct it.


----------



## kast (Jul 8, 2011)

kinda related, but i was able to video chat using GoogleTalk. Also Google Hangouts working fine as well


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I put it on my Dad's Note and my S3. Worked fine. It was slow as my dad's DSL is CRAZY slow and I was on 3G, but it worked.


----------



## Travisimo (Feb 23, 2012)

Travisimo said:


> I got it to work a couple of times, but it is very finicky. Sometimes I open the app and it won't show my contacts, so I have to log out and log back in. Sometimes I will try to make a video call and it will just sit there trying to connect. But I have gotten it to work a couple of times (video call with my wife's iPhone 4). And yes, I'm on the VZW GS3 also.


Well, I guess I jinxed myself because now I can't get it to work at all. Sometimes when I open the app, it just won't log on. Sometimes it'll log on but will not show any of my contacts unless I sign out and back in again. And now, even if I do get it to sign in properly and show my contacts, it won't properly make a call: it just sits there trying to connect. Can't even get the test call to work now. Tried uninstalling and re-installing.

I guess the app just needs an update to work properly on the GS3?


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

Ya I'm thinking it needs an update to work with our phones. Kinda lame if you ask me. You see apps bring updated for jelly bean but nothing to help us. Weak sauce lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

